# Increase Bootcamp Partition



## jprupas (Oct 10, 2006)

Is there a way to increase my BootCamp partition without re-installing XP again?

I intially set it at 5gb because I didn't know how well this bootcamp was going to work. Now I love it and want to increase the HD size to 10-15 GB to install additional software. Is there a way to do this without starting over?


I have two firewire external hardrives connected that I could use for extra storage but they don't mount under windows XP...hmmm


----------



## bobw (Oct 12, 2006)

Take a look at this Thread.


----------



## jprupas (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks BobW


----------

